# AKC Canton,OH German shepherd, he just turned 2 years old,



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

german shepherd



I have a huge male AKC German shepherd, he just turned 2 years old, I need to rehome. I am working a lot and used to breed and wanted to show but just don't have time anymore. He is 110 pounds, gorgeous German plush coat black and tan saddle. He has an amazing pedigree, German V and VA titled show lines, schultzhund titled ancestors and he does have a small bit of American champions on his dads side. He is an indoor house dog, fully trained and obedience trained, amazing in the house, and loves to walk and swim. He is great with kids cats and other dogs. He is Not fixed, comes with full registration and is up to date. (*****edited**** For more info they can send they can send pictures, or PM....)


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Are rehoming fees allowed on the Ohio Craigslist site? I know they're not here.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

you can rehome with a small adoption fee which is same as rehoming fee. it says on the craiglist site for all states its allowed at the top of "pets" page- [ please take discussions to pets forum ] [ no pet sales or breeding please -- rehoming with small adoption fee OK ]

most ask for adoption/rehoming fee because they dont want the pet to go to a bad home. i read a post once it said "if you cant pay the rehoming fee im asking then how would you be able to take care of the dog to buy food and vet visits" and i dont think your really allowed to give pets like dogs free anyways.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Original link is not working


----------

